# Lowest Price on Eco?



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

Anyone know who has the lowest price on Eco Substrate at the moment?

Thanks.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I got it for $16 at a LFS I frequent but about $20-22 is the norm


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Aquariumplants.com had it for $9.99 a bag but that was about a year ago. No idea if they still do.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have recently bought 10 bags, and I really, really, really researched it, and because the LFS in Phoenix sell it for around $30 per bag, online was my only option.

I think AquariumPlants.com Largest online sales / service site for the live aquarium plants community. sells it for $24 per bag shipped. And unless other places have it on sale, then that is about the cheapest

There are many other places that sell it for as low as $16.99 per bag, but usually with shipping (around $9 to $10 per bag), it is higher then $24, so most of the time that $24 per bag is cheapest online.

but it really depends on how many you buy. foster and smith have flat rate shipping even on the 20lb bags, so the more you buy, you can save over the Aquarium plants .com place

From dr. foster and smith, it is 21.99 per bag and 9.99 to ship.
so if you buy 5 bags, that is @ $110 plus only $9.99 to ship.
that ends up @ $120 and from aquariumplants.com those 5 bags would be same $120. after 5 bags, then foster and smith shipping goes up to like $15.99 so you can start saving money after the first 5 bags. Funny that they do the flat rate shipping even on the heavy stuff, because Big Al's and that pet place won't

The only time you will find it cheaper at foster and smith is when it goes on sale, I have seen it on sale for $18.99. when that happens, then you will be cheaper there for sure.

I have seen some guy on e-bay sell it for like $17 per bag, but then was $9 or $10 to ship, somebody had asked him for a bulk rate ship on like 10 bags and I think he said he would do it for like $50, which ends up $5 per bag shipped so it ends up $23.

As you can see, there is onla a buck or two to be saved, so it may just be who you feel comfortable dealing with.

I know this was long and un-organized, but it is late and I am ready for bed.
Hope this helps you some and doesn't just confuse the crap out of you.
Good night.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply goalcreas.

Up here in Vegas they sell it for $30 a bag also not a big plant tank town.

All probley go with Aquariumplants.com since they have free shipping and I only need a couple bags.

I know right after I buy it all find it for like $12 a bag.[smilie=r:


----------

